# Alpine Archery 2003



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Alpine Fatal Impact
New! Fatal Impact, Parallel limb technology with outstanding balance... 
The Fatal Impact delivers outstanding performance, along with vibration and recoil control. This is the result of our parallel limb design and the innovative Bi-Polar dampening, built into the VX Series riser. The long reflexed riser allows for a sight window that will give you a longer field of view than most bows today. Our new Inter-Loc Limb Mounting System is standard on this fine bow and will assure you of unequaled limb control, shot after shot.


Our new Fatal Impact features the Inter-Loc pocket mounting system. Note the limb fit into the liner. The liner is then inserted into the machined pocket, to give you a dampened limb that can't move during the shooting sequence.






Specifications:

* Mass weight: 4.2 pounds 
* Axle to Axle: 34 inches 
* Brace Height 7.25" 
* Draw weights: 50, 60, 70 pounds 
* Draw lengths: Perimeter Weighted One-Cam
27", 28", 29", 30", 31" 
* Limbs: Bi-Flex composite limb, finished in Realtree Hardwoods Green HD 
* Cable Guard: Straight mounted carbon 
* Sight Window: 8.5" single plane window, allows mounting of almost all sights 
* Pocket: New! Inter-Loc limb mounting system 
* Riser Colors: Realtree Hardwoods Green HD 
* Grip: Two Piece checkered, wood panel grip 
* Let-off: 65%m 80% One-Cam


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

New! Inter-loc Limb Mounting System. 

VX Series risers feature zero limb movement...

For truly outstanding accuracy and noise control you have to stop limb movement during the shooting sequence. With our new "Inter-Loc Limb Mounting System", we actually encase the limbs in a nylon liner that keeps the limb from contacting the riser. This vibration absorbing liner is fitted into our innovative limb pocket. This unique feature in our pocket design is the key to zero movement.



When adjusting peak weight, the transversely mounted pocket clamping bolts are loosened one half turn. You then turn the weight adjusting bolt on the end of the riser, located to the rear of the Bi-Polar dampener. Once the weight has been set, the pocket clamping bolts are retightened. The clamping screws are tightened, the two pockets are drawn towards each other and mate up to the riser as a solid integral part of the riser assembly. This firmly clamps the limbs, so no movement is allowed during the shooting sequence.


----------



## dstrick9 (Jul 17, 2002)

Whats the ibo on these bows?????????


----------



## William (Oct 16, 2002)

That's exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## tirebuilder (Oct 2, 2002)

28'' A to A...............I can put that in my pocket

Tirebuilder


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Tire Builder, saw your handle and wondered where you work? I work at Goodyear, belts and hose.


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

I got a call into Alpine, as soon as I find out the IBO, I'll post an update.


----------



## Spot Monkey (Oct 2, 2002)

*28*



tirebuilder said:


> *28'' A to A...............I can put that in my pocket
> 
> Tirebuilder *


With SOME brace-height.

T


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Alpine told me when I requested their catalog that IBO speeds wouldn't be available until mid Nov.


----------

